# Pokemon QR Codes



## Sauce (Feb 26, 2015)

Just going to leave this here. Click to take a look it's really important.



And I just remembered I need to pick up my johto starters, too.


----------



## Alita (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks so much for this. Now I can finally get a mew!


----------

